# Gallais Bite Suit



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

I was told that Gallais made some of the best bite suits ever....but his present status does not encourage anyone to place fresh orders...some get poor quality and some never get the suit nor the refund....

For this reason I would be grateful if someone has a used Gallais suit for sale (size medium) and could get in touch with me.....I would like to buy it...

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Can someone please help???

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are a number of threads on this forum about different types of suits and suit makers. Why don't you try looking for one of them instead ??


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There are a number of threads on this forum about different types of suits and suit makers. Why don't you try looking for one of them instead ??


Really? Thats it? No cursing or name calling?!? Just advice? lol :mrgreen: What a let down!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, what kind of fuktard wants a junk ass, feels like you are wearing a cardboard box, gallais ??

Better ??


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Glorious! lol


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Gentlemen I did take the advise and read about Demanet and Pejko and others.... But I have a lingering question in my mind....I would like to know how many of us here have really put on and worked in a Gallais suit?

Thanks...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You could always check ebay for this shit. I am sure that Gallais has a website you could order one from and then make your own opinion. I have worn two suits that he made, both were sent about the same time one is real nice, and one was like wearing a cardboard box.

So my opinion was that one was real nice and one was like wearing a cardboard box. That makes ONE guy so far that has worn one.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Sudhir Mathur said:


> I was told that Gallais made some of the best bite suits ever....but his present status does not encourage anyone to place fresh orders...
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


 
Is he in prison?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Sudhir Mathur said:


> Gentlemen I did take the advise and read about Demanet and Pejko and others.... But I have a lingering question in my mind....I would like to know how many of us here have really put on and worked in a Gallais suit?
> 
> Thanks...


 I know this will sound wierd but I think I took a couple of bite in one. I have had on to many suits. What I do remember is that the suit was kind of hard on the outside but very flexible. I was told that he is the father of the modern suit (flexible with protection). 
To answer the other question they say his elbow bends to much. I like you wish I could get one .


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Timothy u and me have heard the same stuff....if I look at old trial clips I see most decoys sporting gallais suits....but then he suddenly vanished from the scene...He is not in Prison....he had some personal family problems and took to alcohol....so u can say he is an addict now.... But if one gets the good Gallais suits then they are still the best...very flexible providing flexibility along with protection...I saw a 20 year old Gallais suit with a very famous decoy....and he holds it like a jewel.....

Jeff would u mind selling me the good one you have? I am absolutely sure I do not need the cardboard one..lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My buddy has it.........and I am not medium sized. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My buddy has it.........and I am not medium sized. LOL



Jeff,

Is that the same buddy that was supposed to be repairing those Gallais pants I picked up on Ebay? What's it been two or three years now? I'm beginning to think I may not get them returned. :-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thomas, that is not the suit I am talking about. You are talking about the green demanet right ?? He is back in Colorado. I am sure he is not using the pants, as he sold his Mal, and kept his Dobermann.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thomas, that is not the suit I am talking about. You are talking about the green demanet right ?? He is back in Colorado. I am sure he is not using the pants, as he sold his Mal, and kept his Dobermann.



I've still got the Green demanet. I did remove those Can Am
bite bar contraptions you loved 
I got a call from the other guy last week asking me if anyone was training in Colorado Springs, since he was down here for the weekend every so often. I remembered the old Gallais suit that the club decoys used after I'd already replied.
I getting more and more forgetful lately


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Which pants are you talking about ?? The black and white one ??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Which pants are you talking about ?? The black and white one ??


I think they were some kind of red?
It's been a couple of years. I brought them out to training and 
he said he'd try to repair them, since he'd just got a sewing 
machine. The pants were pretty worn and I thought I'd wind up making tugs out of them? If he ever comes to Colorado
Springs for training I'll ask about them again.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My buddy has it.........and I am not medium sized. LOL


Then Jeff is ur buddy medium sized???lol..if yes please be kind enough to tell him he has a customer...

Cheers....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a large suit.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Sad.....And thanks for ur help Jeff....

Cheers...


----------

